# Three years since my interview



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

No offense, but if your interview was on par with your writing, I'd stick to Lowe's.


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

Why haven't you tried to find a non union apprenticeship? You waited 3 years to figure it out?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

smb43432 said:


> Should I even reapply? Still want to do this for a living but am not hearing good thing about the union right now work wise.
> 
> I'm graduate with an associates degree in electrical maintenance but I'm struggling to find a place that will hire someone with no electrical experience.
> 
> ...


Reply to them and keep doing so till they either hire you ar tell you to pound sand.

Every day you should be calling Electrical contractors and asking to get in with them even as a labor just to get started never give up just keep pushing someone will give you a shot so don't ever give up you will succeed ..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> No offense, but if your interview was on par with your writing, I'd stick to Lowe's.


Give tha man a break.....Liberal...

BTW all his spelling is correct please don't wet your bed tonite..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Manbearpig said:


> Why haven't you tried to find a non union apprenticeship? You waited 3 years to figure it out?


Good point, but it is possible that he was unable to find a spot remember we are in a long-term depression.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> No offense, but if your interview was on par with your writing, I'd stick to Lowe's.


I love trolls


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't confuse any EC/electrician, if you want a job; ask to be a helper not a laborer!


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I've been looking for non-union work but I've been going to school full time and it's hard to do both and education is still important even if my typing isn't the best.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I actually went through the CW program but when I told them I was in school he told me it would be best for me if I finished school and called him when I get done.

I will call him after graduation too see if his offer still stands but not hearing good things about the CW. I took there two day safety class but would rather go through the apprenticeship rather than the CW route.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

smb43432 said:


> I've been looking for non-union work but I've been going to school full time and it's hard to do both and education is still important even if my typing isn't the best.


Your typing is fine ,We are Electricians not *****'s...:laughing:


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I should of double checked my spelling:thumbsup:


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

Just keep trying everything you can! Of course reapply to the local, apply to the open shops, work at Lowes....as long as you are trying to support yourself through hard work and not mooching you're doing alright in my book. It will work out, its just a matter of when:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

smb43432 said:


> Should I even reapply? Still want to do this for a living but am not hearing good thing about the union right now work wise.
> 
> I'm graduating with an associates degree in electrical maintenance but I'm struggling to find a place that will hire someone with no electrical experience.
> 
> ...


 
If you want to pursue the trade, the whole trade, and nothing but the trade, bow to no faction within it

~CS~


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Your typing is fine ,We are Electricians not *****'s...:laughing:


LOLOL! *****'s type, Electrician's keyboard.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Several options.

Reapply
Work open shop
MOVE to an area of the country with work.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I meant two years in the OP. haha I guess I didn't keyboard very well when I typed this out. I'm graduating May 1st so I will apply as soon as I can after that. :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------

